# DVD+ versus DVD-



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

What is the difference between DVD+ discs versus DVD- discs?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

DVD-
- widely supported
- better read speeds?

DVD+
- technically superior, tighter specs, results in better quality burning, etc.
- not widely supported

If the devices/drives you use, support both formats, you can use them both. However, what's most important is the quality of media used, so avoid low quality brands.

In-depth article here.


----------

